# Pokemon Ruby Help?



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright well i recently started playing ruby version, Yes i know im late.

But anyways lol I was wondering if u guys could recommend some pokemon?

As long as they are catchable in the game.

If u could recommend me a team and move sets id appreciate it.

I barely got my first badge so all the pokemon i have so far suck.
I Was thinking about hunting down "Milotic"(picture below) Heard it was good, but hard to get.





I was also wondering what are all the legendary in ruby?and is there any old school pokemon in it? Like maybe i could trade an npc or something?


----------



## Biochao (Feb 18, 2009)

You can't catch Milotic in Ruby. And Feebas is extremely rare and hard to evolve.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

If you want milotic youll need around 7 badges, first catch a feebas in the same route the weather station is, then feed it high level pokeblocks to get its beauty to max then level it up one level.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Biochao said:
			
		

> You can't catch Milotic in Ruby. And Feebas is extremely rare and hard to evolve.


From what i read you can catch milotic, am i wrong?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

YOUR ASKING THE RIGHT GUY!
All legends available legendaries in ruby:
Groudon (Just follow the story and you'll get it)
Rayquaza (After beating the elite four there's a tower northeast of the log town in the south)
Latios/Latias (Flies around Hoen randomly)
Regice/Regirock/Registeel (You need a Wailord and that one fish pokemon that looks like a Colecanth and take them to a cave in the currents west of the log town to unlock the gates where the three regis are)


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> If you want milotic youll need around 7 badges, first catch a feebas in the same route the weather station is, then feed it high level pokeblocks to get its beauty to max then level it up one level.


wow 7 badges? how come?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because good things come to those who wait, all the good stuff comes after you get the 7th badge anyway.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> YOUR ASKING THE RIGHT GUY!
> All legends available legendaries in ruby:
> Groudon (Just follow the story and you'll get it)
> Rayquaza (After beating the elite four there's a tower northeast of the log town in the south)
> ...


I have no idea what that one fish is lol -.-

Right now im using

Combusken
Detox or w/e (butterfly thing)
poochyena
that dog thing that starts with a Z lol looks kinda like a racoon.

Anyway my point is they are pretty much all horrible except my combusken, he pwns.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on i'll get you a link to a entire guide.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, its en route to the seventh badge (the weather station) and itll help if you can use fly so.



And mega, you can get latias in ruby??? I thought it was only latios??


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

> Because good things come to those who wait, all the good stuff comes after you get the 7th badge anyway.



So i should delay my hunt for milotic until the 7th badge then?
Or am i wrong i cant get it in ruby?

Any tips on which pokemon to catch on sight for the meantime?lol


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

Latias is ruby, Latios is Saphire.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> > Because good things come to those who wait, all the good stuff comes after you get the 7th badge anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get milotic in ruby (but sapphire is the better game w/ kyogre and seviper)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbadvance/file/471243/48485


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

I chose ruby cuz of groudon lol, kyogre pwns groudon? >.<


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

And yes, you can't catch a Feebas (Milotic's Pre-evo) until just before Fortree City, which you'll need surf, and 6( I believe) badges, for.

I recommend finding yourself a Shroomish and training it a little, Brelooms (Shroomish's EVO) can be very useful.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I chose ruby cuz of groudon lol, kyogre pwns groudon? >.<


Definately, water is 2x effective against ground


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

A shroomish! I think i caught one of those suckers already, little star looking thing?

And megaman thanks for the link to that guide.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But groudon learns Solarbeam, which pwns Kyogre.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooo but groudon looks like a t rex and kyogre is a whale


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

I got sapphire by accident, a few years ago I played my friends Pokemon Blue and for my B day I asked my mom for a Gameboy advance SP and Pokemon Blue, since they don't sell it anymore she got the game with the blue boxart...XD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But by the time thats charged up, kyogre will have already used hydro pump.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hydro Pump isn't Kyogre's best water attack, Water Spout is.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok about this milotic pokemon, is it strong or just a rare?

Are there any other hard pokemon to catch like milotic? not in the legendary category?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ok about this milotic pokemon, is it strong or just a rare?
> 
> Are there any other hard pokemon to catch like milotic? not in the legendary category?


Milotic is rare, I've still yet to be able to catch a Feebas.
And there is other rare ones, but they are less rare catching a Feebas is like trying to get a shiny pokemon.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Ok about this milotic pokemon, is it strong or just a rare?
> 
> Are there any other hard pokemon to catch like milotic? not in the legendary category?


Its definately good, and has a good moveset.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> A shroomish! I think i caught one of those suckers already, little star looking thing?
> 
> And megaman thanks for the ]Its a strange Grass type, looks a little like a mushroom with a round bottom half. When you evolve it it becomes a Grass/Fighting type, which is very useful, since it works on most of the gyms, It'll help with Brawly, who is in Dewford and has Fighting types, it'll help in Watson's battle, as he has a Magneton and Magnemite, which are weak against fighting moves, it'll work with Norman, your father, as he trains normal types, and with Wallace, the last gym leader, as he has water types.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have Kyogre out first, Drizzle won't work if Groudon is sent out second, as his Drought cancels it out and makes the sun strong, thus enabling a 1 move Solarbeam.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's what I recomend:
Since you chose Torchic your going to need to catch a grass type and use for most of the gyms but fire is best against the elite four out of Grass, Fire, and Water.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Shroomish! Found him


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Also, if you catch the three regis you can transfer them over to D/P/P and take them to the temple in snowpoint to get regigigas. One of the best pokemon if it wasn't for slow start.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Shroomish! Found him


Yep! That's the one!

Also, go back to the route from Petalburg to PetalBurg woods, and search for a Marill, when you have a go at Flannery, and her fire gym, Azumarill (Marill's EVO) will be brilliant against her.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Man you guys sure know a lot about this lol.

About the old school pokemon, do any come out on ruby?

I remember on silver u could get like a machop or something like that anything on ruby?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Man you guys sure know a lot about this lol.
> 
> About the old school pokemon, do any come out on ruby?
> 
> I remember on silver u could get like a machop or something like that anything on ruby?


There's a place near lilycove called the Safari game and you can catch Pokemon from G/S/C and from B/R/Y.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, if you catch the three regis you can transfer them over to D/P/P and take them to the temple in snowpoint to get regigigas. One of the best pokemon if it wasn't for slow start.


Sorry but whats D/P/P>?

And how would i transfer it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamond/Pearl/Platinum
If you have both inserted in the DS and thing pops up in the menu screen for D/P that let's you transfer Pokemon from Ruby.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Man you guys sure know a lot about this lol.
> 
> About the old school pokemon, do any come out on ruby?
> 
> I remember on silver u could get like a machop or something like that anything on ruby?


A few come out, yes, like Marill, Geodude, Zubat, Abra, Machop and more!

If you want anymore pokemon suggestions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh and once you transfer pokemon to pearl/diamond go south of the second town (whatever its called) until you reach a small beach, then use surf and follow the route until you reach a building where you can recatch the pokemon you transferred.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh and once you transfer pokemon to pearl/diamond go south of the second town (whatever its called) until you reach a small beach, then use surf and follow the route until you reach a building where you can recatch the pokemon you transferred.


Just remember with this, once transferred to Pal Park, you can't get them back nto your GBA game, which is slightly annoying.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright so, so far this is my lineup 










Need 3 more


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright so, so far this is my lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good, one fire, one grass, and one water should get you through the game easily.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats actually pretty cool lol, didnt know u could do that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you think people on D/P got pokemon from other games? XD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Combusken, Maril, and shroomish.

Any good fillers? atleast until i get my milotic


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trading or something l0l


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Combusken, Maril, and shroomish.
> 
> Any good fillers? atleast until i get my milotic


Catch a wingull to get a pelliper, its got good defence.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Right now i have access to marill and shroomish i believe, i saw a random trainer use a maril on me so im pretty sure ive been close to one, if not i can just pokedex the location.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Combusken, Maril, and shroomish.
> 
> Any good fillers? atleast until i get my milotic


Well you should just keep those until later in the game then AbsolAny flying type, Milotic, and Groudon could a useful addition to your game, but having to train 6 pokemon at once can lead to underleveling which isn't good at all.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Safari have any pikachus? >.<


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright so, so far this is my lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, gotta love that picture. xD

I also suggest you keep training your Poochyena, as when it evolves it'll be a great help in the penultimate gym, which is psychic type, and a double battle. I suggest for that you using your Mightyena (EVO of poochy) and Azumarill, which by that time will definately be evolved, seen as they both evolve at level 18.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underleveling?

Like when some of my pokemon dont level enough cuz theres so many or what?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Safari have any pikachus? >.<


Yes it does. And if you didn't read my edit, get a flying type, once you can learn Fly it is EXTREMELY useful.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Gen 3 is my favourite


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok let's say a gym leader has level 40 pokemon and because you have 6 pokemon your having to train all at once so they all don't level up as quick so they could be like level 20-30 and then the level 40 pokemon could wipe the floor with them.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks pit ill keep that in mind.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megaman, u agreen with nintend on pelipiper?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the pokemon I used for fly until I got Rayquaza.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

You should get a wingull, 'cos pelliper is the pwnageness


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0!

Pikachu shall be mine, eventually mwahhah


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

You needed someone to confirm what i said????


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright then

Combuzken,shroomish,marill,pelipiper,


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

What level does wingul evolve?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest not going with Pelliper to be honest. If you're planning on having an Azumarill, which is a water type, you may aswell go with a Tailow, if you want to keep 1 of each type as much as possible.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> What level does wingul evolve?


Something like 22 I think.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

I started a new file on my Sapphire trying to get a shiny Kyogre and i'm making a all water team because I'm bored right now i'm leveling up my Magikarp.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its got higher base stats than taillow does, and his team is lacking in high defence pokemon.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is pelipiper considered a watertype too or what?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelliper is water and flying.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and has great defence T_T


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I started a new file on my Sapphire trying to get a shiny Kyogre and i'm making a all water team because I'm bored right now i'm leveling up my Magikarp.


Hey megaman about the transfering thing..

Lets say i go and buy Yellow version,silver,+my ruby which i already have.

I can put all the pokemon in there on diamond? and the upcoming platinum?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Then again, saying that, you can find a Pelliper if you surf around abit...

I suggest getting a Tailow until you get surf, because Swellow is quite a good little pokemon to use, but when you get surf you should go out there and find a Pelliper if you have your mind set on having one.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope only gba games


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only transfer from GBA games, so if you want Pokemon from Kanto your going to have to get Leafgreen and Firered, the remakes of Red and Blue, if you want from Jonto your going to have to trade from a GB game to the GBA game then to D/P.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complicated i see..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

OH and once you get the master ball do NOT use it on Groudon that is a bad idea just get Groudon weak and catch it with a ultra ball SAVE THE MASTER BALL FOR LATIOS.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OH and once you get the master ball do NOT use it on Groudon that is a bad idea just get Groudon weak and catch it with a ultra ball SAVE THE MASTER BALL FOR LATIOS.


i read somewhere to use it on rayquaza?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> OH and once you get the master ball do NOT use it on Groudon that is a bad idea just get Groudon weak and catch it with a ultra ball SAVE THE MASTER BALL FOR LATIOS.


Or get a wobbufeat with shadow tag


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmm. Also, try and get yourself an Electrike, Manetric (It's EVO) can wipe the floor with Wallace and his water types.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caught Rayquaza with a ultra ball, but Latios runs away before you can attack it and your only choice is to throw a ball without weakeneing it, Rayquaza, Groudon and the Regis can be caught with a ultra ball if you weaken them.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh man i totally forgot about that woboffet guy..

Alot of the legendary guides recomend him, cuz something about them not being able to run from him.

Where do u even catch one of those?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Hmm. Also, try and get yourself an Electrike, Manetric (It's EVO) can wipe the floor with Wallace and his water types.


what badge is wallace?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Oh man i totally forgot about that woboffet guy..
> 
> Alot of the legendary guides recomend him, cuz something about them not being able to run from him.
> 
> Where do u even catch one of those?


In the town with the fire gym, you can get a wynut egg.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree, save the masterball for Latios.

Don't do something as hideously ******** as I did and end up using it on a Sharpedo.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Oh man i totally forgot about that woboffet guy..
> 
> Alot of the legendary guides recomend him, cuz something about them not being able to run from him.
> 
> Where do u even catch one of those?


The safari game, but yeah try not to use the master ball because there's only two in the game and the second is nearly impossible to get.
Before a legendary fight here's what you do
1. Save the game
2. Fight legendary
3. If you kill it or run out of balls reset and try again


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright latios it is then.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought there was only 1 masterball?

Whats the other?


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I agree, save the masterball for Latios.
> 
> Don't do something as hideously ******** as I did and end up using it on a Sharpedo.


lol a sharpedo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lottery in lilycove city and the grand prize is a master ball, but it's extremely unlikely that you win.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wallace is the last gym leader before the elite four.

The pokemon I suggested also help with the Elite 4, too.

Sydney - Dark Type - Use Breloom or Blaziken
Phoebe - Ghost Type - Use Mightyena
Glacia - Ice Type - Use Blaziken, Breloom and Manetric
Drake - Dragon Type - Use Manetric for the Dragon/Flying, try your best to wipe out the rest with whatever you have
Steven - Mainly  Steel - Use Blaziken or Breloom for steel types, for Claydol, use Mightyena or Breloom, For Armaldo, use Azumarill.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see..

Loading up my game now before i forget everything i gota do lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What gym are you on? Most of the stuff we're talking about doesn't even happen until way later in the game.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this big help ^ <3


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got rid of the stupid geodude gymleader, that noob made me evolve my combuzken just to get double kick or w/e for her fighting types.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I just got rid of the stupid geodude gymleader, that noob made me evolve my combuzken just to get double kick or w/e for her fighting types.


That's the first gym..... your really early in the game...


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem 

PM me if you need help as you go along the game.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep just started it  last night


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well write down the stuff we're telling you because like I said before all the good stuff comes after the 7th gym and elite four.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

U can get rigeicee reggie rock and reggie steel


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got my pokenav thing


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill most likely refer back to this post for help.

Guys ill post here as i go along so u guys can help me.
Since i know u guys have probably been over this game 100s of times haha


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Gona go hunt down a marril and check my PC for a shroomish.

No clue where winguls are..


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, if you want a huge powerhouse, and a substitute for Azumarill, when you go to Dewford, don't bother with the gym. Just go into the cave and deliver the letter to Steven, then, run to one of the fishermen who'll give you an old rod. Then, sail back to Petalburg and go back to Mr Stone. Get the EXP share from him as its VERY useful. Run back to Briney and go back to Dewford. Then, go up to the sea and go to Key Items and get your rod out. Use it and haul in a Magikarp and catch it. THEN, give it an EXP share. It may be level like 5 or something, but go into the gym with it in your Party. Wipe out all of the trainers you see before challenging brawly to get the most XP, and it levels up your Magikarp. Keep battling with it holding to level it more. When it gets to level 20, it evolves into a Gyarados. It is a VERY useful pokemon, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gona go hunt down a marril and check my PC for a shroomish.
> 
> No clue where winguls are..


Wingulls are rare on the route you battled your rival, along with Tailows, so take your pick.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gona go hunt down a marril and check my PC for a shroomish.
> 
> No clue where winguls are..


Theyre back in the route where you meet May for the first time, and the one next to the sea


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually found a tailow in my pc, withrew him anyway, my invo has shroomish combusken poochyena dustox and tailow atm.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good start.

It'd also be a great help to post their levels, cause we pretty much know what's coming, and can reccomend levels to train them to to make life easier for you.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

kay let me post levels

combuskens lvl 18
shroomish lvl 5
poochyena lvl 7 
tailow lvl 6
dustox lvl 10


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> kay let me post levels
> 
> combuskens lvl 18
> shroomish lvl 5
> ...


Train the others.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i just had to mass train combusken for the geodudes i got thrown at me

Went to the forest area and just embered a whole bunch of wimpurls for easy exp.

Does the whole using pokemon crys to call pokemon still work?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> kay let me post levels
> 
> combuskens lvl 18
> shroomish lvl 5
> ...


Train shroomish quite heavily to about level 13ish
Train poochyena to about level 12
Train tailow until level 12 too
If you're planning on keeping Dustox, take it up to lvl 11 and if you're not, shove it in the PC and forget about it.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Atm im really liking shroomish's absorb >.<


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably gona shove dustox in pc after wingul and maril

although i liked his confusion


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Im using the pokedex to call for marils but no luck yet :\


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Atm im really liking shroomish's absorb >.<


If that was sarcasm, I understand. xD Its pretty useless if you're training in Petalburg woods.

Have you gone onto the route near Rustboro and wiped out all the trainers there? One of the girls has a Marill, which'll be some nice xp for Shroomish.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i have pretty much fought every trainer on the way.

Stil waiting on noob marril to show his mouse self


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.

Well, I'm sorta planning on a strategy for you for the city after next, and your Rival gets a pokemon, Numel, Ground and Fire, which you probably WILL have a bit of trouble with unless you get that Marill trained and ready for it.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks, shouldnt have trouble with your help lol

Do the pokemon cries in the pokedex attract the pokemon? or are they just there for no reason lol


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do my best to make it as easy as possible for you. 

I don't think the cries do anything really.

Have you made sure you're in the right area?

Just keep searching in the grass if you are, it'll come up.


Hopefully unlike that Volbeat I tried to get on Emerald and I ended up with a Shiny Oddish. xD


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im in the area, its glowing in my pokenav.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought marril only appear in water.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah good.

Be patient with it cause Marill is quite rare there, but its better than waiting for about 3 cities.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I thought marril only appear in water.


They appear in water, but they also appear on a few grass patches.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Well i completely dozed off trying to catch a marril!

Grrr


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i completely dozed off trying to catch a marril!
> 
> Grrr


Lol I was playing Sapphire a few minutes ago, just got past the third gym.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wth! u passed me up? -.-

Wait for me ffs lol

Dude im about to give up on this marril mouse..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you get surf, so much easier.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

right now i gota teach cut to somebody, only one i have that can learn it is combuzken


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> right now i gota teach cut to somebody, only one i have that can learn it is combuzken


Wait...you need a Pokemon to learn surf first uhhh... Magikarp? Level it up to level 20 and it will become Gyarados.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

does shroomish evolve into anything?

Yeah ima go get a magikarp, gotta go pick up the old rod.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> does shroomish evolve into anything?
> 
> Yeah ima go get a magikarp, gotta go pick up the old rod.


But Magikarp can only learn splash so here's what you do:
Put it in the first of your party
In battle switch to a different Pokemon
When you win Magikarp still gets EXP, as long as Magikarp isn't dead.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yeah and to answer two other questions:
Shroomish does evolve
Get a nincada or whatever it is to learn cut, you don't even have to use it in battle.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

il just use the nincada then, have one in the pc.

Ima get the magikarp and go for the EXp share muh pit recommended.

Yeah i sometimes do that first slot trick where the first pokemon gets exp, notmuch but something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2009)

Nincada's are helpful when they evolve. Two for one.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nincada's are helpful when they evolve. Two for one.


yeah i taught it 2 HM's already flash and cut


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash is so useless in battle, I think the last time you use it is somewhere in the whole Kyogre/Groudon part.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont care much for nincada anyway, Just making it an HM Beast lol


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend catching a Pokemon constantly and having a full team before you fight Roxxane.
It just causes more trouble.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, but Ninjask and Shedninja are useful.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend catching a Pokemon constantly and having a full team before you fight Roxxane.
> It just causes more trouble.


Why not?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You have to train each Pokemon which is quite boring.
2. I recommend catching a pokemon after each gym to add to your team.
3. You have to keep track of each pokemon.
4. It can be very annoying at times.
and 5. It helps it by over leveling.

If you need any more help you can PM Me or watch some of my Walkthrough videos on Youtube.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually only level up one Pokemon until after elite four. But this time i'm leveling up three.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, For your Pokemon Sapphire Restart?

Wow, this is a weird thing.
I'm restarting Emerald while Mega Restarted Sapphire and Chubbester restarted Ruby.
Kind of weird indeed 0.o.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chubsterr didn't restart Ruby, he just got the game.
I restared Sapphire to get Pink Kyogre and Black Rayquaza, but you already knew that.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought he restarted it.
Ah okay.  I have some Shiny tips if you want to hear them...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, tell away.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

{You Probably know most of these but oh well.}
NOTE: Be sure to have 60 Ultra Balls!
1. Be SURE to save before Kyogre and Rayquaza!
2. If it isn't a shiny, turn off the DS/Gameboy.
3. Turn it on and fight the Pokemon.
4. Repeat the steps.
5. (Probably 5 Hours later.) You encounter the shiny Pokemon.
6. Use a weak move on it till' it's damage reaches the Yellow color.
7. Abuse those Ultra Balls.
8. You captured the shiny!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> {You Probably know most of these but oh well.}
> NOTE: Be sure to have 60 Ultra Balls!
> 1. Be SURE to save before Kyogre and Rayquaza!
> 2. If it isn't a shiny, turn off the DS/Gameboy.
> ...


There's also Soft Resetting. A+B+Start+Select


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot about that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> {You Probably know most of these but oh well.}
> NOTE: Be sure to have 60 Ultra Balls!
> 1. Be SURE to save before Kyogre and Rayquaza!
> 2. If it isn't a shiny, turn off the DS/Gameboy.
> ...


I was already gonna do that.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

Ha,  I'm trying to think of some more shiny tips....

Hm...
OH YEAH!  BE SURE TO HAVE A POKEMON WITH THE MOVE "FALSE SWIPE"!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish I could find my emerald....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ha,  I'm trying to think of some more shiny tips....
> 
> Hm...
> OH YEAH!  BE SURE TO HAVE A POKEMON WITH THE MOVE "FALSE SWIPE"!


Imma just master ball it since I don't want another Latias.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, okay.

Well Off to recording and playing some Emerald.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol i had trouble getting a marril..imagine getting a freaking shiny groudon -.-

Im at the brawly gym atm, hunting down all the trainers in there to level up my magickarp

And about the false swipe, whats good about that move?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lol i had trouble getting a marril..imagine getting a freaking shiny groudon -.-
> 
> Im at the brawly gym atm, hunting down all the trainers in there to level up my magickarp
> 
> And about the false swipe, whats good about that move?


It just helps with catching legendaries without a Master Ball.

Flase Swipe can never kill a Pokemon.  That way, you can catch a Latias or something at 1 HP.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds really useful, any special way of getting that move?


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 21, 2009)

Would you like anymore help?


----------

